# What age to start a kid on a trail-a-bike?



## Mikey (Jan 15, 2004)

What age or size should a child be to start them on a trail-a-bike, like the Adams?

I've been trailering my son since he was 9 months old. He's 3-1/4 now, and rides a bike with training wheels.

I read the Adams website, but they don't mention anything about recommended age or size, maybe for legal reasons.

Thanks.

P.S. Anyone in San Francisco willing to let me borrow one for a test ride?


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

I started my kid as he was approaching 4.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I would imagine size and coordination would be the best indicators.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

My kid was fine when he was 3. Basically, if his feet can reach the pedals and he doesn't fall off every time you go over a bump. I just yelled 'BUMP' every time we went over something and he seemed to hang on just fine.

The only scary moments were when we were going fast and he started swaying from side to side. Like a f'n human speedwobble.

It is amazing how much power even little kids can put into a trail-a-bike. At 3 my kid could power us along on the flat quite happily.


----------



## zul (Mar 19, 2004)

Leg length ... so long as he can sit on the seat and make a full revolution and keep his feet on the pedals. My daughter was 2.5 while my son was 3. We started them on pavement until they were comfortable and then, single track. We stick to the mellow single track, but it's all fun.

The next step was teaching them to stand up with (slightly) bent legs to absorb the bumps. My kids are 4 and 5.5 and still lovin it. Now if I could just get them to pedal hard on the UPHILLS and not just on the down hills ...


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

My boys both started when 3 but a mate took his 4YO daughter for a ride and she was not good.
She would not put any pressure on the pedals and bounced around like a rag doll
It depends on the kid -


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

We got ours right around the time my son turned 5. He has loved it ever since! I could certainly see starting earlier, if you're not sure I'd ask your wife/friend/someone to ride close behind for a while and keep you posted on how tight junior's holding on.

*Anyone else using theirs on trails? *My trek trail-a-bike says "no off road," but I just can't follow that rule.

Other unsolicited tips: get a wide tire for kiddie cushioning. I also just got a nashbar suspension post for a measly $14.99, oh yeah. Pamper that kid & he'll love it all the more.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I got my son riding it last summer when he was 3.5, he loved it.
I was careful not to throw him off, I go slow on the road and off and ride nothing but relatively easy trails. If I need to get a work out with him back there, I hook it up to my single speed...now thats a workout! 
I have a Adams Shocker, which has a rear shock. I don't think my son is even heavy enough and the shock is too over sprung to even having the suspension working.
Otherwise, my son just loves it. I just got him off training wheels today, so I think our time on the trail-a-bike is limited.


----------



## ziggurat44 (Oct 23, 2006)

Barkdog said:


> *Anyone else using theirs on trails? *My trek trail-a-bike says "no off road," but I just can't follow that rule.
> 
> .


Absolutely - been using our Trek one off road for years. The kids love it:thumbsup: 
Nothing terribly technical or fast of course, but enough to definitely get them "mountain biking".


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Barkdog said:


> *Anyone else using theirs on trails? *My trek trail-a-bike says "no off road," but I just can't follow that rule.


Yeah we get off road with it about 50% of the time. All very tame stuff but they think it's great to be mountainbiking with dad


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Echo ... echo*

I have run two kids through my trail-a-bike so far. As soon as they could comfortably reach the pedals and the handlebars we started cruising around the neighborhood. After a few of these test rides we started hitting some of the tamer trails in the area.

STinGa


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Trail-a-bikes are FINE off road, at least the Adams ones, which are really well thought out and built. Yesterday we did about 11km of twisty singletrack AND the downhill BMX track, including all the bumps... that's Sam (4) on the back of the first two... he's been riding it for a year.

One thing we learnt yesterday is that if you are off roading the kids need eye protection as a lot of crap gets thrown up. But omigod they love it.

click pix for bigger/more



detail of above... check out Sam's face


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I would imagine...*



pinkheadedbug said:


> One thing we learnt yesterday is that if you are off roading the kids need eye protection as a lot of crap gets thrown up.


.... one of those downtube Mudslide strap-on fenders would help a bunch here. I got one for my bikes and they work great without being huge and in the way.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

The fender is a good idea -- thanks -- but the eye protection is mostly for twigs and sticks catapulted up by the wheels or whipping past on the trail.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah, I'd have to agree with you...*



pinkheadedbug said:


> The fender is a good idea -- thanks -- but the eye protection is mostly for twigs and sticks catapulted up by the wheels or whipping past on the trail.


..eye protection is a must. I think of all the debris that got kicked up and went straight in my eyes, not to mention a few near misses with low hanging twigs and stuff.

I would want to send the message to my kids that when on a bike, always wear the skid lid and when on dirt, eye protection too.

Also,

If you are looking for a trail-a-bike check craigslist.org. CL is pretty huge on bike stuff for the SF bay area. This is the kinda thing parents buy and use twice, then collects dust until they decide to get rid of it. I see them on CL all the time.

*edit*

I just did a quick search and on the first page had around 5 hits

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/bik?query=trail+a+bike&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey, great shots! My kid looooves the trail-a-bike thing too, whether it's trails or not. It's great sharing this passion with kids, it can make a tame trail seem like a big adventure when you get to see some of it through their eyes.

Here's a few other ideas (besides glasses / helmet / fender) to "pimp your [kid's trail-a-bike] ride" that I've done or contemplated lately:

1) *Make is squishy*: My kid's trailer came with 1.5 / 1.7'' - ish tires. I'd suggest getting as big a rear tire as you can and run it real soft. (I got a Haro bmx tire, I think it's a 2.1 or more that fits with room to spare, for $10 at my LBS. It adds quite a bit of cush over bouncy rocks.)
2) *Make it even squishier*: I recently bought a suspension seat post for my kiddo from Nashbar: $14.99 on sale!!! Oh yeah.
3) *Bells are fun *(at least for kids): at the nashbar sale, I also got a bell/compass combo thingy. He loves it (but you will hear lots of bell ringing, from time to time).

I'd also love to spoil him with a kid-sized camelback, because he thinks mine is cool and hydrated kid = happy kid. But I've spent enough on this for now.


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

I saw a kid no bigger than that one in the first pic, on a bike like it but with solid rubber tires, shoot down on a gnarly hill at Burchfield yesterday and cleaned it like a pro. Of course, then his bro tried it and face planted. I thought the parents were kinda stupid at first, and now I still do. But, dude, that first kid is gonna flat out rock someday.


----------



## Namlak (Jun 20, 2004)

*My kids love it at 4 1/2!*

My twin 4.5-year-olds love riding on our new trail-a-bikes. We usually do road rides from 5 - 15 miles long. We each take a kid, they usually swap parents from ride to ride. The one who rides with me gets to go on a trail if there's one available and we can meet back up with Mom at the bottom (Mom doesn't do trails - yet, she's wokring up to it).

Here we are this past weekend (it was my daughter's turn). The like fast rolling hills the best ("it's like Space Mountain!"), as well as creek crossings! This trail is not technical but there are a few steepish descents and ascents (read: Daddy intervals).

Most entertaining are the looks from hikers/walkers on the trail - everything from"Cool!" to "Are you crazy?" Yeah, we're Cool and Crazy!


----------



## Namlak (Jun 20, 2004)

Oh, and another point - the cranks on our trail-a-bikes were too long so I went to the local thrift store and bought two 16" bikes for about $10 each. They had the same bottom brackets but each crank arm was about 1.5" shorter.

Hey _*pinkheadedbug*_ - if you haven't swapped Sam's cranks, you may want to look into it. PM me if you want more info. There are apparently two sizes of bottom brackets for kid's bikes - the larger one has a drive pin on the drive-side crank for the sprocket and that's what we needed.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

good idea re cranks, Namlak -- I will deffo look into that


also good idea re BMX tire & bell, Barkdog. I am not sure about the seatpost as Sam currently has it all the way down but maybe it would work?


----------



## Toby1 (Jan 3, 2007)

Namlak said:


>


Namlak that looks like Limekiln Canyon in the San Fernando Valley. Is it? I take my 8 and 6 year old boys on the lower part of Limekiln. They absolutely love it! They've each got their own bikes. I'll have to try those trail a bikes when my 2 year old gets bigger. So far he's enjoying the trailer.

-Toby


----------



## Namlak (Jun 20, 2004)

Toby1 said:


> Namlak that looks like Limekiln Canyon in the San Fernando Valley. Is it? I take my 8 and 6 year old boys on the lower part of Limekiln. They absolutely love it! They've each got their own bikes. I'll have to try those trail a bikes when my 2 year old gets bigger. So far he's enjoying the trailer.
> 
> -Toby


Yep, that's the one. We live very close to the trail and I take one kid down the trail and Mom takes the other down Tampa. We go the whole route, the "forest" section on the top half is fun and roller-coastery.

Say Hi if you see us there!


----------



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

Namlak, My wife and I just had Twins boys in Feb, my wife doesn't ride so I guess I got a few years to make it happen, or Dad is going to have to take 2 rides so that both boys get a turn.

First I guess I'll start with a trailer next year so that I can pull them to the park or something.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks for all the tips. this summer i upgraded from chariot 1 to chariot 2. my older one is 2.5 years old but I dont think he is ready for a trailer bike, he doesnt even like the fancy tricycle I bought for him. do some kids totally skip the tricycle?

i am looking forward to trailabike next summer for sure!

so adams is the one to get? i see the 'burly' ones around here... are they all good? any ones to avoid?


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> thanks for all the tips. this summer i upgraded from chariot 1 to chariot 2. my older one is 2.5 years old but I dont think he is ready for a trailer bike, he doesnt even like the fancy tricycle I bought for him. do some kids totally skip the tricycle?
> 
> i am looking forward to trailabike next summer for sure!
> 
> so adams is the one to get? i see the 'burly' ones around here... are they all good? any ones to avoid?


Burley is the benchmark. Adams were recalled a couple of years ago so I'd be leery of buying used. I had very good luck with a Trek, but would avoid Giant because they tend to sway.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> do some kids totally skip the tricycle?
> 
> so adams is the one to get? i see the 'burly' ones around here... are they all good? any ones to avoid?


wooglin - i'm totally stalking you!

jh - i haven't used it yet, but i just picked up an adams a few minutes ago. the attachment clamp was recalled a few years ago, but the new ones should be fine. i'll post updates later this week once we get a few miles on it.

as for skipping the tricycle, my son did the same. he hasn't really spent much time on his bicycle either, but that's mostly my own fault. i think the trail a bike is going to be awesome, though.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

wooglin said:


> Burley is the benchmark. Adams were recalled a couple of years ago so I'd be leery of buying used. I had very good luck with a Trek, but would avoid Giant because they tend to sway.


Burley was the benchmark, they discontinued the Piccolo last year when they sold to a new company. 

I have been looking at these very carefully for a few weeks and even considered a tandem with a child kit. The best appears to be the Adams, it is the only one with no play it in. The Giant has play in its joints that allow flopping of the trailer bike, the Trek is missing a pivot point, relying on flex and slippage of its connection at the seatpost. The Burley was a unique and superior design, but it had issues. The main problem is the Burley required you have pannier mounts, which 1) required you have a frame that has them, and 2) you not use a rear disc brake. The only bike that I know that can run th burley with a rear disc is the Gunnar Rock Tour, because it has a rear disc mount specially designed to allow the use of pannier racks.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

The Adams hitch is very well designed. The only tip I have is to mount it as low as you can without snagging the back wheel when you go over bumps. The lower it is mounted, the more stable you feel.

Also, tighten the bracket around the seatpost REALLY tight and let the pivot do the work.


----------



## Namlak (Jun 20, 2004)

Turt99 said:


> Namlak, My wife and I just had Twins boys in Feb, my wife doesn't ride so I guess I got a few years to make it happen, or Dad is going to have to take 2 rides so that both boys get a turn.
> 
> First I guess I'll start with a trailer next year so that I can pull them to the park or something.


Hey Congratulations on the twins. I started pulling my kids in a trailer once they were walking (I wanted their spines used to vertical stress). At first they really bothered each other a lot (pulling hair, stealing toys, etc), but soon they got along and liked the rides. If you get a double trailer and it has a "hammock" style seat, realize that it pushes their hips together and they'll get grumpy. The seat should be solid so they can each sit on their own side. And don't be discouraged if they don't like it at first, or even after a while. Thay'll get in the swing of it and start enjoying time with you.. I highly reccomend the Chariot trailers - the cost is worth it and with the ball-and-socket hitch will work on almost any bike.

My kids got really tired of the trailer once they started riding their own bikes. Recently, we all did a 6-mile flat ride with them on their little 12" bikes. They did great, my daughter said "Let's go fast, Daddy" and proceeded to rip 7.7mph for half a minute, little legs spinning furiously on little cranks! Her brother didn't go as fast but he had a lot more power for the (gentle) hills and took to the dirt whever possible. Afterwards, they said they likes the ride but "We didn't know it was going to be that long!". My wife and I didn't get much of a ride exercise-wise. That lead to the trail-a-bikes where we can ride at adult speeds and distances while they still get to pedal but take a break when they want. They usually like to pedal and help on the hills.

Good luck, have fun, and hang in there - twins can be overwhelming!

EDIT: Get your wife on the bike - you hauling two kids around will help equalize the two of you.


----------



## robertwee (Mar 12, 2007)

Is there a maximum age for these trail-a-bike? I have a 7 year old whom I love to take with me but he gets tired rather quickly on his bike. I was thinking of getting him a lighter bike or one of these trail-a-bike.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

formica said:


> I would imagine size and coordination would be the best indicators.


best indicator.......wouldn't push it either....plenty of time to get the little monster rolling.....it would be nice if the kid was able to pull up too


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

i've been out twice since picking up the adams trail-a-bike last week. my son absolutely loves it, and has asked every day since "can we ride our bikes tonight?". my only complaint is how floppy the linkage feels. anyone else notice this? everything is tightened down, but the lock pin that holds it in place is a smaller diameter than the hole it slides into, meaning there is significant play. it's not bad at slow speeds, but anything above 10 mph feels pretty sketchy.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

robertwee said:


> Is there a maximum age for these trail-a-bike? I have a 7 year old whom I love to take with me but he gets tired rather quickly on his bike. I was thinking of getting him a lighter bike or one of these trail-a-bike.


The manual on the Adams site says 38kg/88lbs or half the adult rider's weight, whichever is smaller.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 15, 2004)

*Trikes & bikes*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> thanks for all the tips. this summer i upgraded from chariot 1 to chariot 2. my older one is 2.5 years old but I dont think he is ready for a trailer bike, he doesnt even like the fancy tricycle I bought for him. do some kids totally skip the tricycle?
> 
> i am looking forward to trailabike next summer for sure!
> 
> so adams is the one to get? i see the 'burly' ones around here... are they all good? any ones to avoid?


My boy never really pedaled the tricycle we got for him at around 2, but he really liked biking with me in the Chariot. He'd just sit and be pushed on the trike. At a little over 3, he showed interest in the kids bikes at the bike store. Got him the Specialized HotRock 16", and he LOVES riding it. Took like 2 rides for him to get used to the pedaling, which he never did on the trike. I think his interest is that it seems more like a real bike, and it moves much faster than a trike, so he likes it.

Big step - this Sunday we went on our first actual bike ride together in Golden Gate Park - each on our own bikes instead of me walking/jogging alongside him. Whoo-hoo!

Now I'm thinking about when to ditch the training wheels.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Mikey said:


> My boy never really pedaled the tricycle we got for him at around 2, but he really liked biking with me in the Chariot. He'd just sit and be pushed on the trike. At a little over 3, he showed interest in the kids bikes at the bike store. Got him the Specialized HotRock 16", and he LOVES riding it. Took like 2 rides for him to get used to the pedaling, which he never did on the trike. I think his interest is that it seems more like a real bike, and it moves much faster than a trike, so he likes it.
> 
> Big step - this Sunday we went on our first actual bike ride together in Golden Gate Park - each on our own bikes instead of me walking/jogging alongside him. Whoo-hoo!
> 
> Now I'm thinking about when to ditch the training wheels.


thanks. sounds just like my kid, but a year younger.


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the trek mountain Train with 24" tires and it also said "not for off road use" LOL ROFL ya right I love to bike and my 6 year old daughter always wants to see were I go so we just got it for her 6th birthday and i am glad to get the 24" cause of her age/height, but was unshure If I should hook it up to my DS epic or if that would screw up the back shock those be expensive its on the rigid ss right now what a workout


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

Burley still makes the Piccolo(7sp) and Kazoo(ss). They quit production on all bikes at the buyout two years ago but quickly brought the Trailercycles back. The safety standards (ASTM) have changed a little and as Burley does; they went above and beyond those standards and back to being what others strive to be. But it is the hitch system that makes them so cool.



This is the part where I have to say that I work at Burley and we say to start 'em at 4.

Caz (I make it and break it. If I can't break it, we sell it)


----------

